# OBS-MP producing illegal timestamp packet after reconnect



## lostbacon (Nov 12, 2015)

** auto reconnect **

2015-11-12 17:03:18,111 ERROR  - AMF0 Data - len: 357, abs: 0,  cc: 4
2015-11-12 17:03:19,030 ERROR  - AudioData - len: 4, abs: 0,  cc: 4
2015-11-12 17:03:19,035 ERROR  - VideoData - len: 45, abs: 0,  cc: 4
2015-11-12 17:03:19,041 ERROR  - AudioData - len: 458, abs: 35062,  cc: 4
2015-11-12 17:03:19,043 ERROR  - VideoData - len: 71782, abs: 0,  cc: 4
2015-11-12 17:03:19,049 ERROR  - AudioData - len: 358, abs: 0,  cc: 4
2015-11-12 17:03:19,083 ERROR  - AudioData - len: 514, abs: 23,  cc: 4
2015-11-12 17:03:19,083 ERROR  - VideoData - len: 6093, abs: 33,  cc: 4
2015-11-12 17:03:19,117 ERROR  - AudioData - len: 433, abs: 46,  cc: 4
2015-11-12 17:03:19,117 ERROR  - VideoData - len: 2341, abs: 66,  cc: 4
2015-11-12 17:03:19,151 ERROR  - AudioData - len: 460, abs: 69,  cc: 4
2015-11-12 17:03:19,151 ERROR  - AudioData - len: 523, abs: 92,  cc: 4

You shutdown the server, restart and just allow OBS to auto-reconnect and you will get the bad audio packet.

** virgin connect **

2015-11-12 17:09:40,209 ERROR  - AMF0 Data - len: 357, abs: 0,  cc: 4
2015-11-12 17:09:41,142 ERROR  - AudioData - len: 4, abs: 0,  cc: 4
2015-11-12 17:09:41,147 ERROR  - VideoData - len: 45, abs: 0,  cc: 4
2015-11-12 17:09:41,153 ERROR  - VideoData - len: 74306, abs: 0,  cc: 4
2015-11-12 17:09:41,155 ERROR  - AudioData - len: 358, abs: 0,  cc: 4
2015-11-12 17:09:41,155 ERROR  - AudioData - len: 506, abs: 23,  cc: 4
2015-11-12 17:09:41,168 ERROR  - VideoData - len: 3867, abs: 33,  cc: 4
2015-11-12 17:09:41,183 ERROR  - AudioData - len: 446, abs: 46,  cc: 4
2015-11-12 17:09:41,199 ERROR  - VideoData - len: 357, abs: 66,  cc: 4


----------



## R1CH (Nov 12, 2015)

Is this with OBS or OBS-MP?


----------



## lostbacon (Nov 12, 2015)

OBS-MP on OSX - OBS-32 on Win doesn't seem to reconnect.


----------



## lostbacon (Nov 12, 2015)

OBS-32 Win doesn't reconnect... just "Disconnected by server".


----------



## R1CH (Nov 12, 2015)

Can't seem to reproduce this on Windows, 64 bit.


----------



## lostbacon (Nov 13, 2015)

I would look at the frame buffer code and make sure that the buffer is cleared when the connection is lost.  It is probably replaying the buffer or something.  It will do it 100% of the time here.


----------



## lostbacon (Nov 13, 2015)

Confirmed on OBS-MP 32bit Windows

2015-11-13 09:50:45,377 ERROR  - AMF0 Data - len: 357, abs: 0,  cc: 4
2015-11-13 09:50:46,299 ERROR  - AudioData - len: 4, abs: 0,  cc: 4
2015-11-13 09:50:46,304 ERROR  - VideoData - len: 46, abs: 0,  cc: 4
2015-11-13 09:50:46,309 ERROR  - VideoData - len: 10423, abs: 21333,  cc: 4
2015-11-13 09:50:46,319 ERROR  - AudioData - len: 488, abs: 21339,  cc: 4
2015-11-13 09:50:46,352 ERROR  - AudioData - len: 434, abs: 21362,  cc: 4
2015-11-13 09:50:46,353 ERROR  - VideoData - len: 84232, abs: 0,  cc: 4
2015-11-13 09:50:46,380 ERROR  - AudioData - len: 358, abs: 0,  cc: 4
2015-11-13 09:50:46,381 ERROR  - AudioData - len: 480, abs: 23,  cc: 4
2015-11-13 09:50:46,421 ERROR  - VideoData - len: 333, abs: 33,  cc: 4
2015-11-13 09:50:46,422 ERROR  - AudioData - len: 458, abs: 46,  cc: 4


----------

